# de mensajes raros en la carga del kernel y sobre la webcam

## papu

Hola, resulta que tengo todo correctamente configurado y además uso camara uvc como podéis ver en estas capturas:

http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/637/instantnia1.png

http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/8048/instantnia2.png

http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/6158/instantnia4.png

pero el kopete ni skype me detectan la cam, bueno skype se enciende el piloto pero no se ve nada.

http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/1590/instantnia5.png

http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/4955/instantnia6.png

Luego en el script de inicio del kernel sale este estraño mensaje que no tengo idea que es, parece ser que se lia con con un driver de video , y quizás tenga que ver con lo que he comentado anteriormente, sino es así pues, ¿qué puede ser? Fijaos en las captura donde pone:

*Populating /dev with existing devices...... 'video1394-0'....

http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/1011/cimg0043hm.jpg

http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/2191/instantnia3.png

Y de paso aprovechando si sabéis algo del otro aviso, en script de inicio, que se ve en la misma captura: 

*Udev: Persistend network rules enabled in /etc/conf.d/udev  

yo miro ahí en ese directorio y no pone nada referente a la red.

emerge --info ----> http://pastebin.com/FymFRSd7 uso funtoo recién instalado.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## opotonil

No se si tendra algo que ver ya que mi camara usa "r5u870" que no viene en el kernel por lo que tengo que tirar de un ebuild del bugzilla de Gentoo, pero para que me la detecte Kopete necesito crear un "fdi" de "hal".

Salu2.

----------

## papu

si yo es que he elimando hal de mi sistema ahora que he instalado de 0, solo mantengo udev es quizás por eso que me da problemas tanto la detección de la camara como de mi impresora por parte del cups( autodetección) que no hay manera dentro del kde/X.

En el caso fuera por tema udev/hal, pare que aún queda un poco lejos el tema de detección automatica como dios manda por parte de udev, a lo mejor estoy en un error pero , ¿ no era udev el substituto natural del hal?  ¿aún es imprescindible tener instalado hal para detección de  dispositivos?

saludos, adéu

----------

## papu

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> No se si tendra algo que ver ya que mi camara usa "r5u870" que no viene en el kernel por lo que tengo que tirar de un ebuild del bugzilla de Gentoo, pero para que me la detecte Kopete necesito crear un "fdi" de "hal".
> 
> Salu2.

 

las camaras con soporte uvc no necesitan drivers usan uno universal(por eso adquirí una para no tener problemas), como digo todo el tema este quizás venga por no tener instalado hal por querere usar solo udev, a ver si más gente me da su opinión.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> pero el kopete ni skype me detectan la cam, bueno skype se enciende el piloto pero no se ve nada

 

hay aplicaciones que no han sido portadas a la nueva API y hay que lanzarlas con algo como :

```
LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4lcompat.so skype
```

si con eso funciona ya sabes de donde viene el problema.

 *Quote:*   

> *Populating /dev with existing devices...... 'video1394-0'.... 

 

ni idea de como lo hace funtoo, si es como en gentoo tienes la posibilidad de crear nodos perdurables en /dev con reglas udev. 

 *Quote:*   

> *Udev: Persistend network rules enabled in /etc/conf.d/udev 

 

lo mismo que arriba, tienes configurado el sistema para que cargue dispositivos de redes fijos. No tienes nada en el /etc/conf.d/udev ?

 *Quote:*   

> ¿ no era udev el substituto natural del hal? ¿aún es imprescindible tener instalado hal para detección de dispositivos? 

 

udev no es el sustituto de hal, tan sólo gestiona /dev : udev + complementos es el sustituo de hal. Lo primero es tener udev instalado con el USE extras, tener instalado y corriendo dbus y, si interesa, instalar udisks y upower y algun programa que se encargue de gestionarlo todo ( gvfs en gnome p.ej.). Si usas un entorno como gnome o la primera beta del último entorno kde y tienes activado el use udev se te instalará todo automáticamente. Si no usas ni kde ni gnome imagino que habrá que instalar algún otro demonio que se encargue de esto.

saluetes

----------

## papu

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   pero el kopete ni skype me detectan la cam, bueno skype se enciende el piloto pero no se ve nada 
> 
> hay aplicaciones que no han sido portadas a la nueva API y hay que lanzarlas con algo como :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

pues la verdad no creo que sea eso 

```
enric@egt ~ $ LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4lcompat.so skype

ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4lcompat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4lcompat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4lcompat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.                    

ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4lcompat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.                    

ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4lcompat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.                    

ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4lcompat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.  
```

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   *Populating /dev with existing devices...... 'video1394-0'....  
> 
> ni idea de como lo hace funtoo, si es como en gentoo tienes la posibilidad de crear nodos perdurables en /dev con reglas udev. 
> 
> supongo te referiras a en /etc/udev/rules.d/, de todas formas no se que son reglas perdurables, ni como se configuran.
> ...

 

```
# Persistent_net will ensure that your network  names

# don't change. However, it can be disabled if you are planning

# to change your hardware. This will prevent your new hardware

# from showing up as eth1, eth2, etc. Some people prefer it

# disabled. Recommended enabled unless you prefer otherwise.

persistent_net="yes"
```

es cierto yo miraba en otro sitio, ¿qué utilidad tiene hacer que no cambie el nombre? o mejor dicho ¿qué puede cambiarle el nombre del interfaz de red?

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ¿ no era udev el substituto natural del hal? ¿aún es imprescindible tener instalado hal para detección de dispositivos?  
> 
> udev no es el sustituto de hal, tan sólo gestiona /dev : udev + complementos es el sustituo de hal. Lo primero es tener udev instalado con el USE extras, tener instalado y corriendo dbus y, si interesa, instalar udisks y upower y algun programa que se encargue de gestionarlo todo ( gvfs en gnome p.ej.). Si usas un entorno como gnome o la primera beta del último entorno kde y tienes activado el use udev se te instalará todo automáticamente. Si no usas ni kde ni gnome imagino que habrá que instalar algún otro demonio que se encargue de esto.
> 
> saluetes

 

Si tengo udev y dbus puestos en el make.conf, ¿podría tener algo que ver el hecho de no usar hal en el tema de la no detección por parte de kde/X de la impresora ( cups) y la webcam?

Quizás espere al kde 4.6, que parece sale el mes que viene , ya que como tu comentas y leí tendra soporte completo para udev, que es lo que realmente me interesa, porque no quiero meter hal ahora que he puesto el sistema limpio y por lo que me dices para gestionar los programas que me has dicho es necesario un demonio a parte aún.

```
KDE's Solid framework, a Qt-based API for hardware interaction adds support for upower, udev and udisks, allowing applications and the workspace to run without HAL. The power management framework, Powerdevil 2.0, introduces extendable actions for power-related events, making it easier to customize power management behavior for a certain device or use case. Applications using the Solid framework do not need to be changed to benefit from the new backends. 
```

Funtoo y gentoo son practicamente idénticos lo que funtoo, entre otras cosas, ya viene por defecto con openrc puesto y usa portage basado en git ( muchisimo más rapido) que es por lo que me interesa, ahora he visto han cambiado la gestión de la red por este otro:

```
The Modular Way

Here are the key components of the template-based network configuration system:

   1. /etc/init.d/netif.lo -- An init script that configures the localhost interface.

   2. /etc/netif.d -- This is a directory that contains various network configuration templates. Each of these templates is focused on configuring a particular type of network interface, such as a general static IP-based interface, a bridge interface, a bond interface, etc.

   3. /etc/init.d/netif.tmpl -- This is the master init script for the template-based network configuration system. New interfaces are added to your system by creating symbolic links to this file in /etc/init.d.

So, if you wanted to use this system to configure eth0 with a static IP address, you would create a netif.eth0 symlink to netif.tmpl as follows:

# cd /etc/init.d

# ln -s netif.tmpl netif.eth0

Then, you would create an /etc/conf.d/netif.eth0 configuration file that would specify which template to use from the /etc/netif.d directory:

template="interface"

ipaddr="10.0.1.200/24"

gateway="10.0.1.1"

nameservers="10.0.1.1 10.0.1.2"

domain="funtoo.org"

```

saludos, adéu.

----------

## papu

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   pero el kopete ni skype me detectan la cam, bueno skype se enciende el piloto pero no se ve nada 
> 
> hay aplicaciones que no han sido portadas a la nueva API y hay que lanzarlas con algo como :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

pues la verdad no creo que sea eso 

```
enric@egt ~ $ LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4lcompat.so skype

ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4lcompat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4lcompat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4lcompat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.                    

ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4lcompat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.                    

ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4lcompat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.                    

ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4lcompat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.  
```

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   *Populating /dev with existing devices...... 'video1394-0'....  
> 
> ni idea de como lo hace funtoo, si es como en gentoo tienes la posibilidad de crear nodos perdurables en /dev con reglas udev. 
> 
> supongo te referiras a en /etc/udev/rules.d/, de todas formas no se que son reglas perdurables, ni como se configuran.
> ...

 

```
# Persistent_net will ensure that your network  names

# don't change. However, it can be disabled if you are planning

# to change your hardware. This will prevent your new hardware

# from showing up as eth1, eth2, etc. Some people prefer it

# disabled. Recommended enabled unless you prefer otherwise.

persistent_net="yes"
```

es cierto yo miraba en otro sitio, ¿qué utilidad tiene hacer que no cambie el nombre? o mejor dicho ¿qué puede cambiarle el nombre del interfaz de red?

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ¿ no era udev el substituto natural del hal? ¿aún es imprescindible tener instalado hal para detección de dispositivos?  
> 
> udev no es el sustituto de hal, tan sólo gestiona /dev : udev + complementos es el sustituo de hal. Lo primero es tener udev instalado con el USE extras, tener instalado y corriendo dbus y, si interesa, instalar udisks y upower y algun programa que se encargue de gestionarlo todo ( gvfs en gnome p.ej.). Si usas un entorno como gnome o la primera beta del último entorno kde y tienes activado el use udev se te instalará todo automáticamente. Si no usas ni kde ni gnome imagino que habrá que instalar algún otro demonio que se encargue de esto.
> 
> saluetes

 

Si tengo udev y dbus puestos en el make.conf, ¿podría tener algo que ver el hecho de no usar hal en el tema de la no detección por parte de kde/X de la impresora ( cups) y la webcam?

Quizás espere al kde 4.6, que parece sale el mes que viene , ya que como tu comentas y leí tendra soporte completo para udev, que es lo que realmente me interesa, porque no quiero meter hal ahora que he puesto el sistema limpio y por lo que me dices para gestionar los programas que me has dicho es necesario un demonio a parte aún.

```
KDE's Solid framework, a Qt-based API for hardware interaction adds support for upower, udev and udisks, allowing applications and the workspace to run without HAL. The power management framework, Powerdevil 2.0, introduces extendable actions for power-related events, making it easier to customize power management behavior for a certain device or use case. Applications using the Solid framework do not need to be changed to benefit from the new backends. 
```

Funtoo y gentoo son practicamente idénticos lo que funtoo ya viene por defecto con openrc puesto y usa un árbol del portage basado en git ( muchisimo más rapido) que es por lo que me interesa, ahora tambíen han cambiado la configuración de red por este otro:

```
The Modular Way

DHCP isn't always an option, and for these situations, Funtoo Linux offers its own modular, template-based network configuration system. This system offers a lot of flexibility for configuring network interfaces, essentially serving as a "network interface construction kit." This system can be used by itself, or even combined with dhcpcd -- if you limit dhcpcd to only manage certain network interfaces.

Here are the key components of the template-based network configuration system:

   1. /etc/init.d/netif.lo -- An init script that configures the localhost interface.

   2. /etc/netif.d -- This is a directory that contains various network configuration templates. Each of these templates is focused on configuring a particular type of network interface, such as a general static IP-based interface, a bridge interface, a bond interface, etc.

   3. /etc/init.d/netif.tmpl -- This is the master init script for the template-based network configuration system. New interfaces are added to your system by creating symbolic links to this file in /etc/init.d.

So, if you wanted to use this system to configure eth0 with a static IP address, you would create a netif.eth0 symlink to netif.tmpl as follows:

# cd /etc/init.d

# ln -s netif.tmpl netif.eth0

Then, you would create an /etc/conf.d/netif.eth0 configuration file that would specify which template to use from the /etc/netif.d directory:

template="interface"

ipaddr="10.0.1.200/24"

gateway="10.0.1.1"

nameservers="10.0.1.1 10.0.1.2"

domain="funtoo.org"

When configuring your own static network interface, one of ipaddr or ipaddrs is required and should specify the IP address(es) to configure for this interface, in "a.b.c.d/netmask" format. Optional parameters include gateway, which defines a default gateway for your entire network, and if set should specify the gateway's IP address. In addition, domain and nameservers (space-separated if more than one) can be used to specify DNS information for this interface.
```

saludos, adéu.

----------

## pcmaster

¿Tu cámara es USB? Ese mensaje se refiere a cámaras conectables mediante IEEE1394 (a veces llamado Firewire), no a cámaras USB.

----------

## papu

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> ¿Tu cámara es USB? Ese mensaje se refiere a cámaras conectables mediante IEEE1394 (a veces llamado Firewire), no a cámaras USB.

 

si es usb y soporta uvc , a que mensaje te refieres al aviso sobre el 1394-0? es extraño sin duda  :Smile: 

http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/6158/instantnia4.png

----------

## pcmaster

Sí, ese aviso sobre 1394. Si no tienes ni piensas tener cámaras USB, prueba a desactivar alguna opción en Device drivers -> IEEE1394 (FireWire) support. El mensaje da a entender algo así como que el nombre de dispositivo esperado por udev (video1394/0) no es el que proporciona el kernel video1394-0 y te está pidiendo cambios.

No sé exactamente la causa, pero prueba a desactivar <> dv1394 userspace interface (deprecated)

----------

## papu

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Sí, ese aviso sobre 1394. Si no tienes ni piensas tener cámaras USB, prueba a desactivar alguna opción en Device drivers -> IEEE1394 (FireWire) support. El mensaje da a entender algo así como que el nombre de dispositivo esperado por udev (video1394/0) no es el que proporciona el kernel video1394-0 y te está pidiendo cambios.
> 
> No sé exactamente la causa, pero prueba a desactivar <> dv1394 userspace interface (deprecated)

 

Bien era eso que decías tenia algún tema del firewire puesto como *  ahora poniendo todo como M y recompilando ya no sale el mensaje, muchas gracias.

Ahora queda el tema de la cam i el cups que supongo tendrá que ver con que no uso hal, pero no estoy seguro, esperaré a que salga el kde 4.6 que lleva soporte total udev, no me interesa poner hal, a ver si entonces se arregla el tema ese y el auto montaje por medio de udev es una realidad.

saludos, adéu.

----------

